# cool duck in for rehab



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

got this poor guy a black scoter last week, couldn't figure out why he couldn't walk, took him to danvers animal hosp they did an xray and he a bb in his foot! OW!!!
don't wanna bash the hunters but i get these poor ducks every year that have been living with lead in em! i wish if they feel they have to shoot at them they shouldn't do... it unless they are sure they are going to kill them.
anyways, they surgically removed the bb and he is healing up really well, he is absolutely gorgeous, his feathers are amazing, he hates me and huffs and whistles at me when i need to take him out for tubing and meds, he of course won't eat on his own.
hoping to released him in a couple of weeks, maybe less


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

He gorgeous! I've never seen one before of that breed.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

me either! every year i get some new kind of sea bird i have never seen before


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful bird! Scooters are interesting looking birds.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

He looks just like a stuffed baby toy 
(and I mean that in a cute way lol)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool!.. so cute and pretty at the same time!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He looks so exotic!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i know, like half duck half toucan, lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! 
I'm on the Maine Coast and I've never seen one like that either!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like they are really shy of people, the only way birders see them is far out into the water with a scope, guess my guy wasn't shy enough and got too close to someone somewhere


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, he's fallen into the right hands now!


----------

